# Fragen zum OB100...



## Juergeneins (9 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

  Versuche gerade grundlegende Fragen des OB100  S7-314 zu verstehen aber hierbei komme ich nicht recht weiter. Irgendwie finde ich nicht genug Infos darüber.

  OB100 ist ein Anlauf OB so weit so gut, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wird jedes Mal beim hochlaufen der CPU  der OB100 bearbeitet – wenn er programmiert ist .

  Einige Fragen dazu –  Wird er nur wenige Zyklen bearbeitet und dann wird auf das Hauptprogramm geschaltet?

  Es gibt mehrere Variablen dazu z.B. OB100_STRTUP  mit Anlaufanforderungen – wie B#16#81/82
  Manueller/automatischer Neustart.

  Man kann also Anlaufbedingungen festlegen – die Frage ist aber wie z.B. möchte ich bei einem manuellen Anlauf einen Ausgang schalten beim automatischen Anlauf einen anderen  Ausgang.

  Danke für die Hilfe.
  Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Ralle (9 November 2008)

Der OB wird genau 1x für einen Zyklus bearbeitet. Du kannst die Anlaufinformationen auswerten und im OB 100 entsprechend handeln. Willst du einen Ausgang setzen ist es sinnvoll, im OB 100 einen Merker oder ein Datenbit zu setzen und dann im OB1 bzw. in einem FC die Ausgänge mit dem Bit zu beschalten.


----------



## Manfred Stangl (9 November 2008)

Ich mach zB:

OB100


```
SET
= Anlaufmerker
```
um im letzten NW des OB1


```
CLR
= Anlaufmerker
```
zusätzlich kannst du die TEMP Vars des OB100 auswerten indem du sie zB im einen DB schiebst und anzeigst oder so.


----------

